# THE LITTLE MIRACLE



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
My Daughter as just set off for Hospital,She is pregnant and her water just broke,She as been in slow labour for 3 weeks now,Looks like my Grandson may show himself at last.
This birth is truly a miracle.-I will explain.
My girl had one of the fastest spreading cancers known when she was 13,She had chemo for nearly 3 years.
She also suffered 3 strokes in that time.
She beat the odds and recovered form the cancer and the strokes.
However she was told she would never be able to get pregnant because of the amount of chemo she received.
Again she beat the odds and managed to get pregnant.
So as you can see this birth really is a Miracle.
I am now praying for a safe delivery and a healthy Baby.
This is even more important to our family because my wife had Cancer at the same time as my Daughter.
This little Chap goes to show there is always hope.
He will put an end to a very bad time in our lives.
Thanks
Harison


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a truly a miracle...

Praying for a health of both the baby and mother....

Get ready to make a small natural for your grandson


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a very moving account of your family health problems. I am glad that those worries are behind you now mate and am sure the wee guy will be just fine and dandy. Drink one for me tonite George


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys
Hope he hurrys up,This is worse than when your own kids are born.Im shaking like a sodding leaf.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

By the way Guys
The little fella already as a name-Riley George Harrison.
I am the last of the George Harrisons in my family,So my girl decided to carry the name on.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hey Gordon 4 weeks and you wil be pacing around the kitchen mate.hehe


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is wonderful to hear,spanky. I am sure will be an enjoyable experience seeing your grandchild after all that you and yours have been through

Prayers and/or Thoughts go out

LGD


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks LGD
It is good to have friends on the forum, a few kind words go a long way in this life


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> Hey Gordon 4 weeks and you wil be pacing around the kitchen mate.hehe


Oh Nooooooo !!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> By the way Guys
> The little fella already as a name-Riley George Harrison.
> I am the last of the George Harrisons in my family,So my girl decided to carry the name on.


I was half expecting Rufus


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

get the cigs out Gordon-you will need something to focus on buddy-Yikes its nerve racking.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Strange thing with names Gordon,I have been called Harrison most of my life by family members,When my first name is George.
The wife calls me other names as well


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> Strange thing with names Gordon,I have been called Harrison most of my life by family members,When my first name is George.
> The wife calls me other names as well


I was called Horse at work because my initials are GG. Think about it


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

All the best to you and yours, Spanky - hope all goes well now and in the future


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

All the best, just had a grand dautgher 14 weeks past, rand kids so much fun.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats mate and all the best for the future


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a miracle. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i uset to allways look up to my grandfather to bad he pased away







but im sure he will be the same way for you


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Prayers coming your way from the Crossroads of the World.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

congratulations ! that is a miracle if i ever heard of one. best wishes to your family.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
Thanks for your replys.
A quick update-Kelly was sent home last night as she was still in slow labour,She was told if the contractions didnt increase she would be induced tonight at 6pm.
Just had a phone call,Kellys contractions are now down to 10 minute intervals,Looks like Riley has decided today is the day.
I will post as soon as Riley arrives.
Thanks for your support.
Harrison


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep updating - can't wait to hear the good news


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulation and all the best wishes for you and your family. Thanks for sharing a part of yourself with us.

Al


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi GUYS
Riley is here,He was born at 11-55pm Uk time and weighs 7lbs 70z.
He is fast asleep laid on his mums chest.
YABA DABA DOO


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing George and congratulations grandpa!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank goodness Riley has arrived, I'll be able to sleep tonight. Congratulations George !


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys
Gordon-same here buddy i feel cream crackered.
4 weeks will fly by mate,Better prepare yourself.It feels somehow worse when it is your kids having kids,If you know what i mean.
Get plenty of haggis down yer mate.Can you still hunt wild haggis in scoltland.?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Harrison


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> Thanks guys
> Gordon-same here buddy i feel cream crackered.
> 4 weeks will fly by mate,Better prepare yourself.It feels somehow worse when it is your kids having kids,If you know what i mean.
> Get plenty of haggis down yer mate.Can you still hunt wild haggis in scoltland.?


Nope. It's breeding season


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Nasty wee beasties them wild haggis,They leap out of the heather to bite you in the crackers.
Im off for a kip-got to pick Riley and mum up later


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

spanky said:


> Nasty wee beasties them wild haggis,They leap out of the heather to bite you in the crackers.


.... resulting in a nasty case of Glenwhilley...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one buddy,have you made him a fork yet?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Nice one buddy,have you made him a fork yet?


SS, I m waiting good news like this from you too


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

great news Spanky, the fun has just begun


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Riley is safely home with his mum-Both are well.
Thanks for your support guys
Next one due in february-Here we go again.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

congrats buddy


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That's great news. Congratulations on new grand-baby. Best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Spanky,

I could understand how you feel. I felt the same when my little chavito (son) was born and had to spent his first three weeks in the hospital. He was born premature and his lungs were not developed properly and later became ill with a infectious desease.

I used to expend time at the window from witch I was only allow to see him. I always had tears in my eyes and they came back as soon as I recalled those days.

Now, four years later, I see my little Nahui and just know that he is the spark in my eyes. Love my little chavito!!

I wish you, and your family the best in this world. The odds do not exist... your daugther do. Saludos







.


----------

